# Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th wheel?



## bandalop

I have been looking for an owners manual for my 5th wheel, no luck (the manufacturer is out of business).  How bout a wiring diagram?  Anyone out there able to help?  The 115V outlets in my bedroom work, the 115V outlets in the living/kitchen area do not.  According to the info printed in the breaker box area, both the bedroom and living/kitchen area are on one 20A breaker.  Flip that breaker off and I have no power to the bedroom.  Flip it on and there is power in the bedroom but nothing in the kitchen/living area!  Somewhere inside the wall there has to be a junction box where the power splits to both the bedroom and living/kitchen areas, but where?  
Anyone out there have a similar experience?  I sure hate to start removing wall boards to find out!
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## pbandjbrown12311994

Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th wheel?

I just bought a 1999 alfa gold 34rlt and i got lucky enough to find a folder containing EVERY manual from the alfa owners manual down to the paperwork that came with the gas detectors and the tv antenna, service records, i mean everything...give me a minute and i will copy them for you if youd like...


----------



## Storm Crow

pbandjbrown12311994 said:


> Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th wheel?
> 
> I just bought a 1999 alfa gold 34rlt and i got lucky enough to find a folder containing EVERY manual from the alfa owners manual down to the paperwork that came with the gas detectors and the tv antenna, service records, i mean everything...give me a minute and i will copy them for you if youd like...



I am currently restoring a 1999 alfa 38.5rlt and in desperate need of wiring & plumbing diagrams. I would love a copy of your manuals if possible? Thank you so very much!  iamstormy@protonmail.com


----------



## Bachracing25

pbandjbrown12311994 said:


> Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th wheel?
> 
> I just bought a 1999 alfa gold 34rlt and i got lucky enough to find a folder containing EVERY manual from the alfa owners manual down to the paperwork that came with the gas detectors and the tv antenna, service records, i mean everything...give me a minute and i will copy them for you if youd like...


Hey we have a 99 Alfa gold that we just got and we have been in search of the owners manual and everything, is there anyone you can send me copy’s? My email is Bach.brandon@gmail.com


----------

